
Show:Tot – Convert any text into trello task - mhrnik
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tot-convert-any-text-into/ahbnljonnejlldcfccaklgpcblpodfeo
======
mhrnik
My friend came up with an idea and we made this chrome extension (our first)
which can help to convert any text in the task.

Check here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoYb1ol_Sp0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoYb1ol_Sp0)

Please give it a try and let me know if you want to integrate other task
management tool like clickup or asana etc

